# UTES- versus- IOWA ST



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What is your thoughts about this game? I believe the Utes will win 35-21


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

YAAAWWWWWNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Cyclones are a bad team and will show just how bad to Utah. 
Utes 40 something
Cyclones <12


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the Cyclones show up (they've won three games already) and make it tougher than expected for Utah. Utah wins... but its close. I think Utah's D had better show up or else its going to be a big scoring night for ISU. They just hung 52 on Texas Tech and only lost to K State by 7. They can play some ball so Utah needs to bring it or they'll get upset.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

And acording to the Defensive Coordinator of Utah, they used part of the bye week practices to prepare for AF. Hmmm, looking ahead can be costly. So much for taking it one game at a time.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am gonna pick Iowa State in this one. They beat Nebraska last year and Utah has not been tested at all this year, especially not on the road. I think AFA beats them this year in Colorado Springs as well.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I am gonna pick Iowa State in this one. They beat Nebraska last year and Utah has not been tested at all this year, especially not on the road. I think AFA beats them this year in Colorado Springs as well.


Some people like to eat crow to much. What is your favorite recipes?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I am gonna pick Iowa State in this one. They beat Nebraska last year and Utah has not been tested at all this year, especially not on the road. I think AFA beats them this year in Colorado Springs as well.
> 
> 
> Some people like to eat crow to much. What is your favorite recipes?


Wasn't it you who started this thread and asked for people's thoughts? I guess that was just a rhetorical question then?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It is because he is a Troll and if you don't agree with his point of view the only thing he knows how to do it try and make fun of you. You will learn not the feed the troll.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> It is because he is a Troll and if you don't agree with his point of view the only thing he knows how to do it try and make fun of you. You will learn not the feed the troll.


It's always a good day when I can get Jahan riled up. He must be short tempered on the other site because he's been gaining weight on all the crow he's been eating lately.

M&M's again what is your favorite dish when you eat crow?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> It is because he is a Troll and if you don't agree with his point of view the only thing he knows how to do it try and make fun of you. You will learn not the feed the troll.


It's always a good day when I can get Jahan riled up. He must be short tempered on the other site because he's been gaining weight on all the crow he's been eating lately.

M&M's again what is your favorite dish when you eat crow?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> M&M's again what is your favorite dish when you eat crow?


I will let you know when I find one, if you let everyone know when you find some class.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I will let you know when I find one, if you let everyone know when you find some class


M&M's just because I totally hate BYU doesn't mean that I lack any class. Good grief. I hate BYU because of fans like you and Dodger who constantly play the class card.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

> M&M's just because I totally hate BYU doesn't mean that I lack any class.


You lack class because of the way you behave on this forum. You may be a totally different person in real life, but most of your comments on this forum, that I have read, are extremely petty and childish.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You lack class because of the way you behave on this forum. You may be a totally different person in real life, but most of your comments on this forum, that I have read, are extremely petty and childish.


Have you ever heard of being sarcastic and harassing BYU fans?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Gentlemen - stop the discussion right now. Don't make it personal. Talk all you want about sports, the noted game, or whatever. But stop the name calling and personal attacks. 

Thanks.

GaryFish


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOO 68 to 27 Utes!!!!! OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

No comment from mm73, eh? Not only was your prediction for the victor wrong, but the Utes put the absolute SMACKDOWN on Iowa State. What's next buddy...another SOS knock? Keep up your predictions! It seems to be helping! LOL!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the UTES.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Now the drop a rank after 3 Top 10 teams lose? Who's the asshat running these rankings anyway? Unfortunately I think this will keep happening unless the Utes can beat TCU. A win against Wyoming won't help. Maybe the Air Force game could give them a boost? What a joke.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It's kind of a joke because Alabama shouldn't even be in the top 10.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

The funny part of it all is Alabama is still ranked higher than the team that just kicked the crap out of them. WTF???? How can they get owned all game long like that and still be ranked in the top 10?? Must be some major BCS ass kissing going on down south!!!! :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> It's kind of a joke because Alabama shouldn't even be in the top 10.


Really? I think they're still a top ten team...Ohio State is the team that is out of place I think.

In the Utah game, when they started rollin, I turned it off. I figured after the first quarter or so that ISU would give em all they could handle... apparently not so much. :?
It was definitely a good win for Utah but ISU isn't nearly as good as I thought they'd be. If the Utes can handle AF and thats a huge if, then TCU is the last big hurdle... TCU is just ridiculous good again though and AF... WTH? They are just playing out of their mind good.


----------

